# Anyone Interested in a regular live chat



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello ladies
would anyone be interested in having our own little live chat on a regular basis ?
If so when is the best time/day for everyone ?
Dydie xx


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

Wednesday nights are often good for me.


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks Lucy Wed night is fine with me ... anyone else ?
Dydie xx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Wednesday's are pretty good for me too, probably better early evening-ish but on the v. rare occasion I've actually tried to access the chat room I can't get in.


----------



## jayneanthea (Feb 4, 2005)

Wednesday evening good for me too!

jayne


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi all
I am interested..I work shifts so can join in depending on my shifts....
love astridxxx


----------



## Topsy (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello Dydie and girls

I've just signed up for yoga on a Wed night but it doesn't start until late September so until then I can drop in to the chatroom on a Wed (if I can work out how)

Dydie-belated thanks for becoming our moderator!!

Love
Topsy


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

Has anyone been chatting in the chat room on Wednesday nights?


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

This has not yet been set up Sorry  
I have been neglecting my board duties as life has gone down the pan
Dydie xx


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

No worries. Went on a couple of weeks ago, but no one around from this board.


----------

